# Help! No Turn Signals, Headlights, or Windshield Wipers!!



## dmac87 (Feb 5, 2012)

As stated in the title, I have a 2002 VW GTI 1.8T. First the turn signals went out (my hazard lights still work), now my headlights won't turn on (daytime running lights are on), and my windshield wipers don't work... I noticed there are a few recalls out for maybe the turn signal system. But everything I'm lost. I need some help guys thanks!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Your low beams don't work but your DRLs do - are you sure?

Do your rear defogger and horn work?


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Bad ignition switch


----------

